# Hertz 2W.10 Two-way Passive Xovers



## pdxlawyer (Jan 5, 2011)

Hertz 2W 10 Two Way Passive Crossovers | eBay


----------



## fast4door (Aug 2, 2012)

thanks for the post I won them


----------



## pdxlawyer (Jan 5, 2011)

sweet. I hope you enjoy them. If something should go wrong (they should be fine, but weirder things have happened), just let me know here or there and we'll take care of it.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

i cant believe they went for so cheap..i was going to throw a bid in, but i fell asleep.


----------

